# À rebondissements



## Voce

Scrivendo delle vicissitudini di un musulmano sciita al suo arrivo in Svizzera negli anni Ottanta del secolo scorso, una giornalista conclude così:

"Un parcours géographique et religieux *à rebondissements* donc, avec des protagonistes parfois improbables. La neutralité politique de Vahid Khoshideh a ainsi permis à des diplomates iraniens en mission à Genève de venir prier… à côté de réfugiés politiques. Pas de litige sur le tapis!"

Non sono sicuro dell'espressione "à rebondissements" e non so se la mia traduzione, "a singhiozzo" renda correttamente il senso:

"Un percorso geografico e religioso *a singhiozzo*, dunque, con dei protagonisti a volte improbabili. La neutralità politica di Vahid Khoshideh ha così permesso a dei diplomatici iraniani in missione a Ginevra di andare a pregare... a fianco di rifugiati politici. Nessun litigio sul tappeto!"

Grazie a tutti per ogni suggerimento al riguardo.


----------



## Landslide89

Secondo me va bene


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille per la conferma, Landslide!


----------



## Elmoro

A me non dispiacerebbe anche "pieno di colpi di scena"


----------



## ElisaK

Salve tutti!

A me mi sembra migliore la traduzione di Elmoro, "*pieno di colpi di scena*" che trasmette l'idea di cambiamenti imprevisti che fanno andare avanti la storia. Invece "*a singhiozzo*" da l'idea che il ritmo delle sue peripezie accelera poi decelera, senza dare il sentimento che lui abbia fatto qualcosa di inaspettato..


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Voce,  secondo me, per trovare l'espressione più adatta, dovremmo conoscere la storia che ha segnato questo * percorso *"geografico e religioso" del protagonista: così d'acchito, mi verrebbe da pensare ad "un percorso un po' "accidentato" (in senso figurato), fatto di continui rimbalzi (tra eventi ed ideologie?), fatto di continui rimbalzi di causa/effetto che l'hanno portato, avanti (o indietro) di riflesso? 
Concordo con Elisa, non direi "a singhiozzo", cioè con frequenti interruzioni e successive riprese; "pieno di colpi di scena", potrebbe starci, ma tutto dipende, secondo me, come dicevo prima, dalle vicende, dal vissuto descritti dall'autore prima di giungere alla conclusione (à rebondissements _*donc*).  _


----------

